# Brewing with pure lupulin?



## philistine (19/3/18)

Hey so after dealing with this years harvest, ive got about a heaped tablespoon of pure lupulin.

I wanna put it into a brew as a dry-hop addition.
Has anyone done it before? Im sure they have, so i guess I actually should ask- was it good?
Is a heaped tablespoon enough to use on its own and actually taste it?


----------



## philistine (19/3/18)




----------



## philistine (19/3/18)

Given that its pretty much pure oil/resin im also wondering if it wpuld be better used in the boil or as a whirlpool addition......
Spewing coz i had around 3-4 times that amount but it ended up on the floor and ground...


----------



## phildo (19/3/18)

I nearly bought some the other day, I was planning on a dry hop and was unsure so I went with the pellets


----------



## philistine (19/3/18)

Is that the same thing though?
Im only now just consulting the google....
The stuff i have is just raw and fell out of the flowers. Sounds like the stuff that can be bought is extracted somehow....? 
Maybe im wrong- still googling


----------



## wide eyed and legless (20/3/18)

What weight have you got? Weigh it, record it, and give it a try in the whirlpool.


----------



## Dan Pratt (21/3/18)

Dry hop


----------



## Coodgee (21/3/18)

just be careful with that stuff man. It's real good shiiiiit.


----------



## hirschb (29/3/18)

I'd read the reviews of Cryo-hops before using. It's recommended to use the lupulin heavy product during whirlpool or dry hop and not in the boil.


----------



## mongey (11/4/18)

phildo said:


> I nearly bought some the other day, I was planning on a dry hop and was unsure so I went with the pellets


where were you gonna get it form. I keen to give it a go after trying my first all lupulin beer recently but I haven't found any in Oz


----------



## wide eyed and legless (11/4/18)

Got mine from Brewman still not tried it yet will be making something with it soon, don't make a lot of the AIPA's but still keen to try it. Could have been a one off deal but if there is any interest maybe Steve will do another run of it.
Looks like philistine is about to snort what he has got, 2 lines.


----------



## BrutusB (11/4/18)

I used 50g of citra pure powder in an IPA. Worked out well.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (28/4/18)

mongey said:


> where were you gonna get it form. I keen to give it a go after trying my first all lupulin beer recently but I haven't found any in Oz


I noticed the other day KegKing are selling a few varieties of Cryo hops.


----------



## wush (10/7/18)

A lot of brewers using it at krausen to get NEIPA cloudiness


----------

